# Multi Touch Keyboard



## musclemilk (Oct 27, 2011)

I can get.it to work.

I flash the zip and.no luck.

Can someone please help.
I'm on liberty 3

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## musclemilk (Oct 27, 2011)

Please help

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## partychick64 (Nov 5, 2011)

Are you just wanting to have swype?


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

thread moved. please use development section for releases only. thanks.


----------



## musclemilk (Oct 27, 2011)

I don't need swype just the multi touch


----------



## partychick64 (Nov 5, 2011)

Have you tried directly downloading it from there page ?


----------



## musclemilk (Oct 27, 2011)

Sorry haven't seen the link but I downloaded it from another site and no luck

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

This may work?
http://www.droid-life.com/2010/06/24/download-multi-touch-keyboard-from-droid-x/


----------



## musclemilk (Oct 27, 2011)

Used that link. Tried to install but says Not INSTALLED

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

musclemilk said:


> Used that link. Tried to install but says Not INSTALLED
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX


Because it has the same package name as the Android keyboard. I loved this KB, anyone know how to get a version that could work on MIUI?


----------



## musclemilk (Oct 27, 2011)

So rename it?

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

musclemilk said:


> So rename it?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX


I don't think its that easy


----------



## phishfi (Jul 24, 2011)

It's not that easy. Only way I know is to rename the original and then install the new one. Make sure you install a different KB first so you have a backup for typing in case it doesn't work.


----------

